# Slovak: A special dog, a faithful friend



## Jake1013

Could someone please translate the following into Slovak for me? 

*A special dog, a faithful friend*

My girlfriends dog died and I want to buy her a picture frame with this engraved onto it with a picture of her dog. Her dog was female if that makes a difference?

Thanks

Jake


----------



## Azori

My suggestion:

Výnimočná sučka, verná priateľka (_lit._ An exceptional/extraordinary "female dog", a faithful friend)


----------



## Jake1013

Thank you that is really nice. Any other suggestions welcome  

Also, is Pes a generic word for dog then?


----------



## Jake1013

I tired using google translate and it looks like it doesn't work well!


----------



## Azori

Jake1013 said:


> Also, is Pes a generic word for dog then?


Yes, _pes_ is a generic word for a dog - even though it's of masculine gender. If used here, the remaining words would be masculine, too, i.e. _"Výnimočný pes, verný priateľ"._ I think that using the word "sučka" is a better option here.





Jake1013 said:


> I just typed that into google translate and it said it meant... Exceptional female, faithful girlfriend


_suka_ or _sučka_ = female dog / bitch (used as an insult for women, too); _priateľka_ = (female) friend _or_ girlfriend


----------



## Jake1013

Ok would pes be better then as I wouldn't write bitch in english in this context?


----------



## Azori

Jake1013 said:


> Ok would pes be better then as I wouldn't write bitch in english in this context?


I would only avoid the word "suka". To me, "sučka" sounds fairly neutral. But better wait for other opinions.


----------



## Jake1013

Anyone else got any suggestions?


----------



## bibax

I'm not Slovak. In Czech I should avoid the noun denoting a female canine. If it is not an important issue.

In many languages the word for she-dog has also a derogatory meaning (slut, floozy, harlot, tart, ... I never heard these English words ). For example: in Italian *cagna* (< Lat. canis); in Russian: *сука* (suka).

*Výnimočný pes, verný priateľ  *is a direct translation of your sentence.

výnimočný = (e)special, extraordinary, exceptional, outstanding, ...;
pes = dog;
verný priateľ is a common collocation;

N.B. there is palatal *ľ *


----------



## Jake1013

Apologies to Azori I didn't see your native language was Slovak, if I'd have known I wouldn't have quetioned you! Anyway I asked her sister and Azori was correct with sučka. Bibax's suggestion would be ok for a male dog. Anyway thanks for your help


----------



## morior_invictus

Azori said:


> _*[...]*"Výnimočný pes, verný priateľ"._





bibax said:


> _*Výnimočný pes, verný priateľ [...] *_


 


Jake1013 said:


> Bibax's suggestion would be ok for a male dog.


No. A "dog" connotes two basic meanings in Slovak as well as in English: 


> 1
> _a_ *:* *canid; especially   :  a highly variable domestic mammal (Canis familiaris) closely related to the gray wolf *
> _b_ *:*  a male dog; _also_ *:*  a male usually carnivorous mammal


Source : merriam-webster.com : dog

Now the question arises, would you give your girlfriend a picture frame with the engraved _"A special bitch, a faithful friend"_? Because that is exactly what "Výnimočná sučka, verná priateľka" means. If so, then everything is OK.

You could also use "Výnimočný *psík*, verný priateľ" where "psík" means "a doggy," i.e. *(i) an affectionate name for a dog (gender-neutral)*(which could stir the feelings of nice memories, etc. in her), (ii) a  children's  word  for  a  dog, (iii) a small dog or a puppy. I guess it could be nice of you to have such words engraved on the frame and then deliver it to someone who really loved the dog in question. It is up to you, Jake. My last suggestion ("psík" meaning an affectionate name for a dog) may also be rebutted by other native Slovak/Czech speakers so better wait for their feedback on that.  Sometimes my conception of how an idiomatic Slovak language should look like seems to be a conception of how an unidiomatic one should look like. 

Good luck!


----------



## Azori

Why not use the dog's name instead of _pes_/_sučka_?  - Výnimočná [...], verná priateľka


----------



## morior_invictus

Azori said:


> Why not use the dog's name instead of _pes_/_sučka_?  - Výnimočná [...], verná priateľka


Well, yes, that would also be possible but there are _at least_ two risks: *(i)* inappropriateness of the name itself (see the names below), *(ii)* reaction of the girlfriend in question to the name chosen will be negative for some unknown reason (e.g. "Why did you put there the name X? She was always called Y!", "Her name is written incorrectly! It should be Lilie, not Lily! You can't even write the dog's name!" etc.)

Might be fine: *Výnimočná "Fifi / Ciruška / Anuki," verná priateľka.  *(erm... I think I could live with that. )

Really?  : *Výnimočná "Abracadabra / Celebrita / Kalamita / Music / Madam / Sexy* / Upsala," verná priateľka. *(the names were chosen randomly from: havovia.estranky.sk : Mená psov a feniek)

With the neutral _"Výnimočný pes, verný priateľ."_ you can't mess up anything (I hope so ).* 

________________________________
* *let me quickly find her owner... ah! here!


----------

